
Snopes.com: 4th Grade Science Quiz - ColinWright
http://www.snopes.com/photos/signs/sciencetest.asp
======
na85
I don't think this is right for HN.

If you want to laugh at bible thumpers that's fine, but I think this would be
more appropriate for reddit.

------
wisesascha
I am pretty sure I can flag this (not enough karma?), but someone should
because it doesn't seem to fit with the theme of HN.

~~~
hmsimha
I saw this circulating on facebook and didn't have strong feelings one way or
another about it's legitimacy (whereas my bullshit detector usually turns out
to be spot on when I take it to snopes) because I try not to underestimate the
ability for humans to assimilate and spread misinformation, even from a
teaching role. That said - if true, I hope this teacher is fired and never
teaches again without strong supervision.

I think the virality of the original image makes the snopes dissection
pertinent, if only because it highlights the way the ability for things to go
viral on the internet has changed the way in which people are now being held
accountable for egregious abuses of positions of power and leadership, where
they may have been able to stay under the radar in the past. This is beyond
simply teaching creationism in class. I can't believe a science teacher would
instruct their students to respond to being challenged on what they learned
with "Were you there?"

------
gordaco
"Probably True"? Really? Are things THAT backwards in some points of the US?
Even the "were you there" answer?

------
donutdan4114
I cannot believe this is legal.

------
superuser
The correct answer is: time is relative

